# Fucking Powder...How does it work?



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright, I have a question for all the powder experts on the west. I live in the Mid-West and rarely get to experience that glory that is POWDER. But that's what vacations are for right? 

I have a buddy that works at Copper Mtn so he'll be getting a nice visit from me this January and I just want to know how long does good snow last? 

Ill be going mid January; lets say they get dumped on a week before I head out, will the snow still be good when I get there? How long before the snow gets all 'packy' on me. I know there's a million variables that can increase or decrease that time, but on average how long does decent powder last? I'm obviously hoping to get dumped on while I'm out there but if not I still want to know what to expect. 

Thanks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You have less than 24 hours after/during the storm to enjoy powder on the mountain. A few spots may hold powder for two or three days if the temps stay cold. If the temps warm up above freezing, it gets windy, that sort of thing, it can all be boiler plate within 24 hours. The basic rule of thumb is you get the day after a storm for a powder day, and that's about it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What about a nice and steady stream of good pow on the day of? My last day at Tahoe was like that. Over 2 feet total that day. Visibility left something to be desired, but man the snow was sooooo good. My first real pow experience.

Word of caution, if you have never ridden pow or up at a high elevation, it can kick your ass. Slowing down mid-pow run is not a good idea lol.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

The day after the storm. Good lines go quick. If your not there the day after the big storm you will have to look around for leftovers


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

Well damn, I guess that's that haha. Well I'd imagine even if you didn't get there the day of or right after wouldn't the overall conditions would still be prime? You might not have a powder day, but it wouldn't be super hard pack would it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just go take the Tucker Cat if it's running that'll give you all the experience you need.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

depends on where you go and what the weather is like. there are some resorts where if conditions are right you can find the light and fluffy a full week after a storm


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> depends on where you go and what the weather is like. there are some resorts where if conditions are right you can find the light and fluffy a full week after a storm


No there are not, and if there were, I wouldn't be talking about them...

Yeah, you can find some stashes, but an out of towner is not likely to run into them. Even at that, it's still the most plentiful during a storm and right after it.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a mid-westerner too. And around here, powder seems to linger in the trees for several days. Grated, we don't have the talent and enthusiasts you get out west or up north but not many seem to venture into the glades. That is where I usually find it at 7Springs. 

My epic pow day was last year at 7Springs. 2 feet of snow fell during the 6 hours we were there. It was the most amazing thing ever and the place was EMPTY. Getting home was a bitch


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Here, in bounds, you might have 2 hours if you have a good plan and it works. But for big long fresh pow lines...2 maybe 3 runs. Yesterday, got lucky and had 5-6 runs before the mob figured it out.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The only place your going to find powder after 24 hours of it falling is in the trees, simply because tree's are challenging and scare the majority of people away. It also depends on the snow. Heavy/wet powder compacts and turns to crud very quick, and is pretty shitty after it has enough lines in it.

Light/dry snow doesn't compact anywhere near like wet/heavy snow does, so it lasts much longer. Any major mountains get chewed up terribly fast however, in Tahoe you have like 30-mins to an hour to get pristine lines and then you get to ride chunder the rest of the day. Uhhgg.

I ride in the trees 80% of the time just because I'm a powder-holic and dislike riding anything but it. Just got to find your own secret stashes.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

On Seymour, there's a little side run called "wonger". It's not very long or very impressive on the map, and you can blink and miss it when you're going down Velvet Gully. On Monday I got onto it almost by accident, and discovered that it's not groomed, not used much, and has been accumulating all the snow that's been falling the last couple of weeks. I managed to get a couple of lines that were above my knees. It was very short -- you back-country people would laugh -- but it gave me a taste...


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Pow gets tracked pretty quick (especially on weekends). However the chop is still better than riding ice. My suggestion, if it snows, get your ass to the mountain EARLY and get first tracks


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

in a NON RESORT scenario: if the temps stay down below freezing u can find powder weeks after a storm. 

but we're not talking about NON RESORT RIDING.. right?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Real powder in the alps: 

On groomed runs, about 4 runs.
Off piste about 4 days if the snow is right and its cold and stable temps


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

oneshot said:


> in a NON RESORT scenario: if the temps stay down below freezing u can find powder weeks after a storm.
> 
> but we're not talking about NON RESORT RIDING.. right?


Shhh the backcountry is dangerous and way too much work. Ride a lift and save yourself the hassle...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

oneshot said:


> in a NON RESORT scenario: if the temps stay down below freezing u can find powder weeks after a storm.
> 
> but we're not talking about NON RESORT RIDING.. right?


every single post you make you're bragging about riding backcountry powder. if we all could we would.

edit: fucking magnets, how do they work?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> every single post you make you're bragging about riding backcountry powder. if we all could we would.
> 
> edit: fucking magnets, how do they work?


You live in New Mexico. There is definitely backcountry turns to be had there. Good quality Backcountry turns.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> every single post you make you're bragging about riding backcountry powder. if we all could we would.
> 
> edit: fucking magnets, how do they work?


pull your britches up.. i'm to old to "bragg" 

every single person here has an option. pull your head out u might find a whole world of easy access backcountry riding.. put some work in and get it.. then come here and "bragg" or complain about all of us always talking about riding powder ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

In the PNW, with the wet snow, sometimes you have a 2 hour window at most before it gets all tracked out. That's why on big dump days there will be a string of cars heading up an hour or more before the lifts open. I head up early then buy a cup of coffee and get ready up at the hill. People start lining up at the lifts 30 minutes or more before opening bell, so suit up and line up.

Days like today however are different. We got ludicrous snow at 16" in 24 hours without any sign of it letting up, and I was on the first chair. In this case there was thigh-deep pow (with the drifting) and getting first tracks wasn't necessarily a good thing because you'd get stuck. Second run down I thought I could make it through some trees and ended up spending 20 minutes swimming out.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> every single post you make you're bragging about riding backcountry powder. if we all could we would.
> 
> edit: fucking magnets, how do they work?


come to mount washington every run has powder on it, EVERYDAY, and the lift that brings you to the backcounrty is amazing. little advertising haha most snow in the world.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

How long do Vail/breck stay open? I have spring break on apirl 10th, so me and some friends are thinking about driving out there for a couple days. Will we even see pow?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

bamorgan7 said:


> How long do Vail/breck stay open? I have spring break on apirl 10th, so me and some friends are thinking about driving out there for a couple days. Will we even see pow?


Vail closes like the 14th I think, Breck is the 19th or 20th. I've had it dump 14 inches that late in the season and give me a pow day at A basin.


----------

